# هل يوجد ايات في الانجيل تخص الاطفال



## Mesopotamia (29 أبريل 2013)

سلام الرب للجميع 
س/ هل يوجد كلام او ايات تخص الاطفال او المولودين الجدد في الكتاب المقدس 
هل الرب يسوع تكلم للاطفال  من عده هذه دعو الاطفال يأتون الي 

الرب يبارككم تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (29 أبريل 2013)

متى 19  14 
أما يسوع فقال: «*دعوا الأولاد* *يأتون* إلي ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السماوات».

متى 18  3 
وقال: «الحق أقول لكم: إن لم *ترجعوا* وتصيروا *مثل الأولاد* فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات.

نحميا 12  43 
وذبحوا في ذلك اليوم ذبائح عظيمة وفرحوا لأن الله أفرحهم فرحا عظيما. 
*وفرح* *الأولاد* والنساء أيضا وسمع فرح أورشليم عن بعد.

متى 21  15 
فلما رأى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة العجائب التي صنع 
*والأولاد* *يصرخون* في الهيكل ويقولون: «*أوصنا* لابن داود» غضبوا

أعمال الرسل 21  5 
ولكن لما استكملنا الأيام خرجنا ذاهبين وهم جميعا *يشيعوننا* مع النساء 
*والأولاد* إلى خارج المدينة. فجثونا على ركبنا على الشاطئ وصلينا.

أفسس 6  1 
أيها *الأولاد،* *أطيعوا* والديكم في الرب لأن هذا حق.

يوحنا الأولى 2  12 
أكتب إليكم أيها *الأولاد* لأنه قد *غفرت لكم الخطايا* من أجل اسمه.

يوحنا الأولى 2  28 
والآن أيها *الأولاد،* *اثبتوا* فيه، حتى إذا أظهر يكون لنا ثقة، ولا نخجل منه في مجيئه.

يوحنا الأولى 4  4 
أنتم من الله أيها *الأولاد،* وقد *غلبتموهم* لأن الذي فيكم أعظم من الذي في العالم.

تيموثاوس الأولى 5 ك 4 
ولكن إن كانت أرملة لها *أولاد* أو حفدة، فليتعلموا أولا أن *يوقروا* أهل بيتهم 
ويوفوا والديهم المكافأة، لأن هذا صالح ومقبول أمام الله.

 
.


----------

